# fix my Lawn Mower Starter myself !!!



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Made a silly mistake, start the mover, the starting line string fall onto the ground... let the mower mow on top of it, break the string and the plastic thing...etc...

I was juggling whether take it to repair or DIY.... open it up... find it so messy... as the spring pop out.... kind of lost hope of DIY... then presistance pay.... finally get it done.... I am kind of a Mower starter expert now... well... at least for my model...


not only did I save hundred or so dollars.... satisfaction is priceless....

now anyone has problem with the mower starter... let me know...


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

If you are hurting for something to do... I have a Sears pressure washer that you could have a ball with. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

no thanks... you lost the hero feeling if you hunt for things to do ... in my situation... I save the family from the disaster:"can't lawn no more"....


----------



## mersington (Jun 27, 2009)

*my murray riding mower will not crank new battery and spark plug help thks*




KUI****G said:


> Made a silly mistake, start the mover, the starting line string fall onto the ground... let the mower mow on top of it, break the string and the plastic thing...etc...
> 
> I was juggling whether take it to repair or DIY.... open it up... find it so messy... as the spring pop out.... kind of lost hope of DIY... then presistance pay.... finally get it done.... I am kind of a Mower starter expert now... well... at least for my model...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

mersington said:


>


Starter? Solenoid? Ignition? Safety switches? PTO engaged?

Could be a lot of things.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Post a schematic; the cranking circuit can't be too complicated.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Another perfect example of reveling one's own awesomeness. Good for you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thread is over 2 years old :whistling2:
I dunno what mersington's problem is :huh:


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I never look at dates...


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

obviously


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Hawaii......I'd have less worries too :thumbsup:


----------

